# My male and female bettas duked it out!!!!



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

My male and female bettas i put to spawn ended up fighting!!! torn fins everywhere!!!! the female came out less scarred but the strange thing is that after separating them she built a bubblenest, laid TONS of eggs and are teding to them like a male!!!!!! this happened to anyone before?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It normal for betta to beat each other up when they spawn. Are you sure they didn't spawn ? I have seen females build nests and put eggs up into it with them spawning, but I've also seen females tend nest after they have spawned.

 I should have read your post closer. They did not spawn if she built the nest AFTER you removed her.
 
RC


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

welll i see the eggs and shes tending to them but they wetre only together 4 about a few hours... no bubblenest built or anything... im just wondering cuz i notticed the female is pretty violent and she ALWAAYS flares at any other betta... u think theyve spawned?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

You will see in less than 48h


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

lol well just a few more to go....  im sure i didnt see eggs when i removed them.... will salt heal torn fins??


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I normaly do not use salt with my bettas though with my other fish i do. Cleen water and good food is always best. Though medicating to make shur she/he does not get infected is good also.


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

ok thanks.... im wondering if they really did spawn because they usualy eat unfertilized eggs...


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

If you removed her and then she expelled her eggs and put them in the nest then it is unlikely they spawned because the fertilisation of the eggs happens when the male squeezes them out of her. He expells his sperm at the same time. When I've watched mine spawn I've actually seen the eggs turn white on the way down after being expelled. She may just have a very intense maternal instinct lol. Leave her be with them until 72 hours after they were laid and if they haven't hatched then remove her and clean out the tank.


----------

